# Diseased Chicken



## Viktoria (Sep 21, 2017)

I slaughtered my two chickens today and one was really diseased so I just threw the whole thing away. I don't know what it is and I'd like to find out so I can take better care of them next time. This is the first time I've raised chickens. It seemed perfectly healthy when it was alive. I let them roam around in the yard and it did that happily pecking at things. It even ran up to me any time I went out there to see if I'd give it something to eat. When I hung it upside down to kill it, I noticed the bottom of it was bare and scabby. Then after I killed it and opened it up I could tell something was really wrong. The liver was a nasty orange color, and parts of the intestines were hard and bumpy. Everything seemed an off color. I noticed even the feet were whitish instead of yellow. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, no. Without other indicators it's rather hard to know what was going on. Although your description of the liver suggests fatty liver.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How did you care for them and what did you feed them?Bare butt usually indicates vent gleet,a fungal infection.


----------



## Viktoria (Sep 21, 2017)

The butt wasn't particularly bare, it was the underside where it sits on. I fed them a corn mash mixed with some oyster shells, and they ate grass and bugs they found around the yard.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With that enlarged intestine, my guess would be cocci or enteritis.


----------



## Viktoria (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks, the symptoms do seem to be like one of those. And when I was looking them up, it said ruffled feathers could be a symptom and now that I think of it, it did have ruffled feathers for the last few weeks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In an adult hen , she could have been brewing this for a while. Ruffled feathers are a good sign that something's not right. And she may have had an infection that made her vulnerable, or even worm damage.


----------

